# Spanish tax preparer in Scotland



## Dunedin (Aug 12, 2013)

I am looking for assistance in preparing a Spanish tax return, preferably from an adviser based in Scotland. The return is for the sale of a property in Spain. Any recommendations would be welcome.


----------

